# century c3



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone thrown a century c3


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

I got the C3LD from the U.K. some time this early Winter. Will post shortly if I get my arse out there!This one is conventional setup with coasters. Came with a nice Century canvas bag as well.


Hooked Up said:


> anyone thrown a century c3


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oh? when you buy that steve? good rods. a bit soft though. needs time to load up.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I have cast the 3CLD and found it to be an easy rod to load up and sent the lead a long way with no problems. It parabolic design lends itself to a smooth build up in power and is very user friendly. 

Here is a video clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfmjPsxE6SE


Hope this helps with your selection. The rod is slim design and can handle a wide range of weights.


Regards


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

My brother got one from Hatteras Jacks & loves it . I did throw it once & really liked the rod .


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Eric, Bought it awhile back before XMas with the input of Keith White & his write up & test drive. 





ooeric said:


> oh? when you buy that steve? good rods. a bit soft though. needs time to load up.





Jeremy Schrader said:


> I have cast the 3CLD and found it to be an easy rod to load up and sent the lead a long way with no problems. It parabolic design lends itself to a smooth build up in power and is very user friendly.
> 
> Here is a video clip.
> 
> ...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

bring it out next time. i havent casted one of those in a while. lol


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone know the reel seat size for the blank


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

24mm


----------

